# Black water tote?



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Anyone have one laying around that they dont use and would like to part with? I hate to go buy one for $200 (Decent Size) and only use it once a year. Let me know if you have something laying around. Thanks Nick


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Camping World might have them on sale now.
http://www.campingworld.com/search/...mode+matchallpartial&Ntk=primary&Nty=1&Ntpc=1


----------

